# The Buddhist and the hot dog



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 30, 2008)

Q: What did the Buddhist say to the hot dog vendor?

A: Make me one with everything.


----------



## ladylore (Apr 30, 2008)

:dimples: I like that one.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 30, 2008)

Ha ha.


----------



## SoSo (May 3, 2008)

:funny:


----------

